# Addy's Christmas card modeling efforts......



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

The 2nd and last ones are nice....at least she was looking in the right direction. She looks cute with her red bow too.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes, pretty Addy deserves a cookie.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

She's a good girl! She could have been pawing and rolling in the snow to get that bow off. Give her another cookie.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

cwag said:


> She's a good girl! She could have been pawing and rolling in the snow to get that bow off. Give her another cookie.


always...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of your pretty girl.
She did a great job and deserves more cookies.


----------



## A Golden to love (Mar 6, 2021)

Yes. More cookies. 
cute pics.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

has she been running a campaign for more cookies on the Forum ?


----------

